# Digg.com



## DaveLinger (Dec 4, 2008)

So I was thinking... what if there was a Digg.com app for TiVo - such that users could choose to enable the app and enter their login details, and then they could choose the app from the TiVo menu OR choose to have today's top X stories displayed at each day's first power-on (or something). Then you could easily scroll down or up through the X top stories, and thumbs up to digg it, or thumbs down to bury it.

Sounds unlikely, but it's got a free API and I'd use it.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to have to digg this one down. They've already got enough internet stuff (youtube, advanced search, etc.) that is so slow.


----------

